# When does it start to be too late to band a baby ram lamb?



## 2cappy52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a 2-and-a-half week old ram lamb that I'd like to band with an elastrator. I read somewhere, or heard someone say, that you have to band them in the first couple days, which is what I usually do. Is that true? Have I waited too long? I tried banding him yesterday and he was in obvious pain (unlike what usually happens when they're just a day old or so) so I quick cut it off. He was definitely happier after that. Thanks for any input.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

2cappy52 said:


> I have a 2-and-a-half week old ram lamb that I'd like to band with an elastrator. I read somewhere, or heard someone say, that you have to band them in the first couple days, which is what I usually do. Is that true? Have I waited too long? I tried banding him yesterday and he was in obvious pain (unlike what usually happens when they're just a day old or so) so I quick cut it off. He was definitely happier after that. Thanks for any input.


Banding in general is not pleasant for animals but I'm not sure where that notion of the age restriction comes from. I've banded animals at various ages. I'll wait to see if someone with sheep specific experience speaks up but if you asked that about goats for example, I'd say any time is fine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Will his huevos fit through the band?

I found this.
Castration by banding causes some pain to the lamb, but the pain is generally short-lived. Lambs should be castrated at a young age, preferably between 1 and 7 days of age. http://www.sheep101.info/201/dockcastrate.html

Can you just cut the bottom of the scrotum off and removed the testicles? Old fashioned. Effective.

Or...
*Emasculator*

A Burdizzo emasculatome is a tool that is used to crush the spermatic cord, which crushes the blood vessels, thus depriving the testicles of blood supply and causing them to shrivel up and die. The Burdizzo does not break the skin. Each cord should be crushed separately. The cattle-size Burdizzo should not be used to castrate lambs. The baby Burdizzo should be used.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

2cappy52 said:


> I have a 2-and-a-half week old ram lamb that I'd like to band with an elastrator.


If you can get the band on it's not too late.
He's not going to like it, but you can't really fault him for that.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm with Bearfoot - I have Jacobs (they are smaller lambs) I've banded at 2+ weeks. Generally they flop around for a couple minutes then back to their normal bouncing cute selves.


----------



## 2cappy52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you everyone. I just banded the little guy this evening, a day before he turns 3 weeks old. It went quite smoothly, and he complained even less than the first time, then started playing head-butt with the other little ones. Thanks for the extra boost of confidence.


----------

